# Does EWC = time to bd?



## QuestionGal (Feb 19, 2006)

the other thread about when is the "actual" first day of your period got me thinking.... Does seeing EWCF mean that you are most fertile and shoudl BD?

tia


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Only if you're TTC. If you're TTA then EWC means you're fertile and it's time to abstain.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah EWCM means time to














But it doesn't necesarily mean you're ovulating. I usually have EWCM once before O and then once while O is happening.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QuestionGal*
the other thread about when is the "actual" first day of your period got me thinking.... Does seeing EWCF mean that you are most fertile and shoudl BD?

tia

In a word, yes. You will ovulate soon after that so you should have sex. Its the best "medium" for sperm to live in- that's why its there.









Then again, as the pp said, you should avoid it AND probably 4 days before *and* after if you are trying to *NOT* get pregnant.


----------

